# Flyingpanther Photography



## flyingpanther (Aug 3, 2007)

Hello everyone,

I am new to this forum and like what I have seen so far. My latest photos can be found at: http:flyingpanther.wordpress.com

I also recently developed a tutorial on how I create my high dynamic range images if anyone is interested here: High Dynamic Range Images

As always your comments and critiques are welcome. Thank you for taking the time to visit my site.

Tyler Huston


----------



## ShaCow (Aug 5, 2007)

wow I like your tutorial, and your website kicks ass dude. you have some serious tallent! ive been thinking about shooting my first set of hdr's today and have been reading like mad about using photoshop cs3 for it.. but i think i might go with your tips n tricks. keep up the good work, and your site is now on my trusty bookmarks


----------

